# A continuación...



## sandra_gem

hola, 
me gustaria alguna idea mas para escribir "a continuacion"que no sea "next" o "in the following lines",  porque ya lo he estado usando.
Gracias!


----------



## Mongrel

Hola Sandra,
"Hereafter" es un poco formal, pero es otra idea...
También cambiando un poco la forma esta "what follows"
Si te pueden servir...
Saludos


----------



## sandra_gem

hola.
Muchas gracias, creo que voy a usar hereafter.
te refieres a que es formal, pero me serviria para mi texto?
...the mentioned calculations are hereafter explained ......
De momento, lo dejo asi,
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## ruina

¿valdría "below"?


... the mentioned calculations below explained ......


----------



## gotitadeleche

Depending on how the rest of your sentence goes, you could say--
"the mentioned calculations are explained as follows:"


----------



## marialaura

Hola a todos!!

¿Podrían ayudarme? Como digo: *"A continuación..."*
Vi en el diccionario que debo utilizar: "Next...", o ¿está bien: "In continuation..." o "In the continuation...", o ninguna de las anteriores?
Lo que quiero decir es: _" a continuación les explicaré por qué Maritza será su guía..."_

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!

ML.


----------



## pbasil

Si te fias de mi, te diré que ibas muy bien. "Next I´ll explain why Maritza will be your guide..." 
En este contexto incluso pordrías decir : "Now I´ll ...."


----------



## Loli

tambien creo que podrias decir:
Following you will be informed why....
Following are the reasons why...

pero pbasil te dio una buena y simple idea:
Now I will explain why ...


----------



## plgol

En el contexto de los programas de television, se usa mucho, "a continuacion" para cuando se toma un corte comercial.  En esos momentos, en ingles es muy comun eschuchar, "in just a moment" or "in just one moment"  Pero creo que en la mayoria de los casos, "next" es la traduccion mas frecuente.

Paul


----------



## marialaura

Muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## Carlston

yo en la tele suelo ver coming soon....., significa lo mismo???

saludos


----------



## zlatha

marialaura, in the continuation o in continuation no son expresiones correctas 
coming soon es lo que dice en los trailers de las películas no? yo creo que es más bien "pronto", no seguidamente.


----------



## pbasil

Yo diría que "Coming Soon" es igual a "Y proximamente ..." o "Proximamente..".


----------



## plgol

De acuerdo, en el cine, se dice "coming soon" o "coming soon to a theatre near you",  

Paul


----------



## Idhren

To make the sentence even smoother, the participle would in this case follow the noun: "the calculations mentioned are explained as follows".


----------



## cirrus

That's much more elegant.  The mentioned tables sounds a tad awkward to my ears.


----------



## Donpayin

Cómo diría en inglés: 

*"A continuación, explicaré una breve descripción acerca de mi becindario:"*

Gracias.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Donpayin said:
			
		

> Cómo diría en inglés:
> 
> *"A continuación, explicaré una breve descripción acerca de mi vecindario:"*
> 
> Gracias.


Aunque aquí es muy tarde, te ayudaré.

"Next, continuing along, now, I will explain *(**give)* (me suena mejor en inglés en este contexto) a brief description concerning/of/about my neighborhood.

Las letras "v" y "b" le confunden mucho a la gente que habla espan~ol. 
Espero haberte ayudado y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Donpayin

Gracias, no me di cuenta el error que tuve al escribir vecindario con "b".


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Está bien. Hago lo mismo en inglés. iQué tengas buen día!


----------



## julyAnna

I'd like to know how I may say in english ,A continuacion, . When you are explaininig a procedure , you have to use often "A continuacion, you have ...."
mjbaraja


----------



## Vanest

Maybe you could say: "The next step is..."


----------



## Mockturtle

Se puede decir Then,....


----------



## julyAnna

vanest mockturlte , thank you ,
I'd like to know if there is another word for saying " a continuacion " in english, besides then?


----------



## replicante7

mjbaraja said:


> vanest mockturlte , thank you ,
> I'd like to know if there is another word for saying " a continuacion " in english, besides then?



I think you can use "next". 
Next, I'm going to copy and paste from the WR English dictionary:

*B*_adverb_
*1 **next*

_at the time or occasion immediately following; "next the doctor examined his back"_
But... can you wait a while for English natives?


----------



## yuriandre

Hi all!
 
I have been reading some scripts in here and I keep encountering scripts that reads, "a continuación, does it mean, "to continue" or "next"? I am confused.  
 
For example: 
A continuación tiene algunas palabras claves que le recomendamos visitar:
 A continuación le compartimos algunas sugerencias para ayudarle a comenzar a explorar los algunos de los servicios y características disponibles con AM®. 
Thanks for your help!

yuri


----------



## Cubanboy

yuriandre said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been reading some scripts in here and I keep encountering scripts that reads, "a continuación, does it mean, "to continue" or "next"? I am confused.
> 
> For example:
> A continuación tiene algunas palabras claves que le recomendamos visitar:
> A continuación le compartimos algunas sugerencias para ayudarle a comenzar a explorar los algunos de los servicios y características disponibles con AM®.
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> yuri





It refers to:  *as follows/detailed below/**hereinafter *depending on the context.


----------



## yuriandre

Thank you so much!


----------



## agustina bsas

*Is "next" too informal for an essay? *


----------



## jinti

It depends on how it's used.

To be definitely formal, though, you could say:

_In the following chapter(s)/paragraph(s),...._


----------



## agustina bsas

OK, thanks a lot Jinti


----------



## Inocente

Hola a Todos, pudiera alguien ayudarme  a traducir a continuacion en la siguiente oracion
 
´Estos y otros aspectos críticos son los que describiremos a continuación´
 
These and other critical aspect will be described a continuacion
 
De antemano Gracias


----------



## txpaddler

If it is a written text: will be described below.
If it is an oral presentation: will be described later/as we go along.


----------



## Inocente

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## la zarzamora

Inocente said:


> Hola a Todos, pudiera alguien ayudarme a traducir a continuacion en la siguiente oracion
> 
> ´Estos y otros aspectos críticos son los que describiremos a continuación´
> 
> These and other critical aspect will be described a continuacion
> 
> De antemano Gracias


 
Aspects.


----------



## camachoe

¿Podría también usarse "next" como adverbio, si lo que sigue va inmediatamente después de lo que se acaba de mencionar?

"This and other critical issues will be described next"


----------



## ajna

In my opinion the best translation for "a continuación" would be next.


----------



## eleonb

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Está bien. Hago lo mismo en inglés. iQu*é* tengas buen día!



¡Qu*e* tengas...!


----------



## Gamen

Retomando esta expresion que siempre me resulta difícl de traducir en inglés, se puede decir "next on" (agregar "on" para enfatizar la idea de que algo sigue, continúa)?

*Next on*, I will give an example about the use of the verb "to gaze"....


----------



## cirrus

Next on a secas no funciona. Next I will give an example does work though.


----------



## Gamen

Y en qué caso o contexto se usa "next on"?


----------



## cirrus

Gamen said:


> Y en qué caso o contexto se usa "next on"?



Cuando next viene seguido por un sustantivo. For example in a news programme they might say next on the programme we will talk about the impact of the re-election of Obama.


----------



## Lis48

Gamen said:


> Retomando esta expresion que siempre me resulta difícl de traducir en inglés, se puede decir "next on" (agregar "on" para enfatizar la idea de que algo sigue, continúa)?
> 
> *Next on*, I will give an example about the use of the verb "to gaze"....



I think you are thinking of _next up_ which is used informally to suggest next on a list of things.
_Next up, we have two more sentences to translate. 

_


----------



## Gamen

I see. I can not use the "next on" "alone" without adding something. So, if I want to say " a continuación" and nothing else, I have to use just "next".

But if I use "next up" I do not need any complement and I can use it "alone". I think this is right? isn't?


----------

